# ' TENNESSEE HONEY'



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey guys this is my first one back, my oldest son has been in a horrible health situation and after the stress and worry of going from specialist to specialist, hospital to hospital, we finally got him healthy Thank God, and I'm just now getting caught up and getting around to getting on here with my wonderful slingshot family. This is the first time I've logged on since first week of october and I sure have missed all of yall. I wanted to try something new since I've been gone awhile, this is my first time to do pins. Learned alot. I hate hate hate that I missed the Christmas trade. I really really have missed u all and this place. This place means alot to me. Anyways this is Masur Birch wood, it only grows in Finland and northern Russia from what I was told. And paper micarta I got from another forum member (haven't had time to ask him if I can mention his name) , with aluminum core and aluminum pins with copper lanyard hole. I wanted to make something special since I haven't been on since the first week of october. It's sanded to 2000g. Just finished it today so haven't Shot it yet but it feels amazing in the hand. Both sides are identical so it might be hard to tell the front from the back side lol. I hope u guys enjoy it. I worked really hard on it. Glad to be back on here with u guys. What y'all think?


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Sweet Jesus! Whatdawethink?!?!

Think you just won another SOTM award!

Whatdawethink...hehe

Missed you too, ya silly Okie!

The shooter's a masterpiece, Doug...

Name, and photos are great as well.

Looks to me, like ya done things just right all the way around this beauty! Very happy to see that. Your work deserves it! Good to hear that the boy is back in action! You're a good Dad, my man. Very proud of you ....


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Glad to hear you got your son straightened out. ...That's one heck of a comeback piece! Easy to see a lot of work went into that. Great job, Doug.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

GREAT!


That hes healthy now 
Slingshot.


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Doug,

Glad to hear your son is doing better! Hopefully 2015 is the start to a new, healthy year for him!

Regarding the slingsjot---that's amazing!!! Lovely work!


----------



## DRiley (Jun 3, 2012)

WOW !!!!! What a frame. Beautiful !! Glad you're back and that your son is better. Amazing as always. I've missed you Doug.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh man.... one of sweetest one you made buddy!


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice progression! (as far as I can tell) -

This one is lovely!

very good work!

edit:

I´ve got a Helle knife with that birch wood as a handle - I love it!

And I think that type of birch is so soaked with natural resin that

it could be waterproof.. (thinking ´bout that, I wonder if gluing it

is easy..)


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

"Wow !!!!!!

His works are wonderful, fiz year Master. :wave:


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That's ridiculous!!!! What a beauty! And most of all good luck to your son, I'm very glad to hear he's doing well!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Good to see you bud. Strength to your son. Amazing slingshot Doug, truly a work of art.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Glad your son is getting better and way to go on the slingshot!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Glad your son is back in action! Great sling Doug! Happy new year to you and your family.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Welcome back Doug! We've missed you!

Beautiful work as always!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I too am glad your son is better, for everybody's sake!! Hope you got my phone message a while back letting you know I was wondering and concerned you were and your's were ok. Now I understand.

As for the SS, :shocked: :thumbsup:. Slapping :slap: myself to be sure I am seeing correctly. Yeah, it's a beauty! And looks super comfy. Great job with the aesthetics.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks amazing!

What a stunning grain.

All the best to you and your family my friend, i´ll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Glad that your son is better. We missed you, Doug. Beautiful shooter, BTW.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is really, really exquisite!

And great news about your son. I send wishes for health and happiness to you and your family for the coming year.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Great to hear about you're son. Beautiful slingshot


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I fully understand that the health and well-being of you children will always come first and I'm very glad to hear that things are on the up and up. That sure is fine shooter to make a comeback with. Welcome back!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Glad to hear your son is better!  Only parents know that type of pain. Gray hairs have their color for a reason 

About your slingshot  Congratulations! It is a very fine work! I am so happy to see you add pins to your construction technique.  they are essential to strengthen the lamination to the metal core. The wood you choose is simply Amazing! Your composition is clean and simple. It is well balanced. The shape of the frame is elegant! Welcome back!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

glad all is well welcome back.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Thank God for the health of your son. Glad everything is okay Doug. As far as that slingshot is concerned,I think it's so good looking it would make anyone feel better! That is simply stunning Buddy! :bowdown:


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Welcome back. Glad to hear your son is better. I missed seeing your work. I too did not participate in the big trade. I'm up for doing a trade with you if you would like. I'm a big fan of your work. Beautiful work as always!


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

I am glad the lil one is doing well! Family comes first mate!

Gorgeous piece!

Cheers for you and your family this new year!

Emitto.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

U guys are so kind. I sure do really appreciate yall. Y'all mean the world to me.im so glad to be back. Such kind words from such great talented folks. And thank u for the great advice Can-Opener! I appreciate it very much buddy. You guys are all the best!! And Arnica do I'd love to do a trade bud. Thank u so much for the offer. I've been bummed out about missing the Christmas trade. Get with me and we will workout the details


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

the grey hairs that will come from this experience with your son will be there to remind you how special your kids really are,i'm glad that he has recovered well,your new shooter is one of the best looking i have ever seen


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Wonderful job Doug!

So glad that your son is better, Happy New Year to you and your family!


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Going from specialist to specialist can be very frustrating and financially draining; I am very glad to hear your son is healthy again!

That slingshot is totally amazing; breathtaking even.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

God Bless on your son and Got Dang! On that shooter!


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Such good news that your boy made recovery! We were all still here wondering if things were ok with you...? Absence always has

a 'ring to it' that all is not well... Now that you are back - you bring a stunning piece along with you! Hope it helped to 'ease the tension!'

Smooth sailing for a while now...? We hope so!

DB


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Good news and fast recovery 
and what a beauty full slingshot good to have you back
Cheers


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Amazing work!

The wood looks outstanding!

Great to hear good news about your son!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Good news about your son! Awesome craftsmanship!!!


----------



## deadeye (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm new to forums but that is really amazing workmen ship


----------



## TommyBwell (Dec 17, 2014)

First and foremost I'm glad your sons better!!

I am new to slingshots and struggling with my health so I spend a whole lot of time on the Internet looking and learning about them and I have to say that I don't know if I have seen one that I like more. Wonderful work!!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Glad to hear you got your son straightened out  and this is truly masterpiece work, right color combinations and shape .


----------



## Failureisalwaysanoption (Sep 28, 2012)

A beautiful slingshot, nice work!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I can't even begin to imagine the heartache and worry you experienced with your son, I am glad he is on the mend.

That slingshot is exquisite! Love the Massur birch.


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

Beautiful job, sorry to here about your son but I am glad he is back in good health. Nice to see you back.

Rick


----------



## BillyBob (May 22, 2014)

That's a beautiful slingshot!! All the different materials really work well together!

We have never interacted before but I am glad to hear your son is OK! Best wishes from England to you and your family!


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Outstanding Doug, truly outstanding - wishing you all well for 2015.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I have only been on the SS Forum for six months or so but I know what you mean about it having a "family feeling" even though I will probably never meet more than one or two members face to face. Glad to hear that your son is doing well. Your workmanship is fantastic.

GP


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Glad to hear your Son is better, I wish the best for him and your family. Beautiful slingshot.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks guys! I really appreciate yall


----------

